# Free patterns



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.millamia.com/pat_size.php?name=Per+Bodywarmer&sort&type
Love the bodywarmers.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is really cute! Thanks.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. I will make this for my gd.


----------

